# (WI) AFC Drakes Bay Home Run Hitter



## rwilke

WI. AFC Drakes Bay Home Run Hitter is the first yellow AFC ever produced by two National Champions (NAFC Grady x NFC Flipper). This was the first breeding of two U.S. National Champions to.produce yellow labs. Hank is a dark almost fox red yellow. He won two consecutive Amateurs in June 2018. Hank is eic and cnm clear, hips are.OFA Good, elbows normal, CERF'ed. Hank is also a superb pheasant and waterfowl dog. Proven sire. Natural or frozen semen available. Contact Rick Wilke (715) 570-9944 or [email protected]


----------

